# En Ing. Mecatronica, puedo?



## jaco123 (Sep 13, 2011)

Saludos.

Soy estudiante de ing. mectronica y me pregunto si la mecatronica tiene enfoque hacia a las energias alternativa osea estudiando esta carrera puedo ejercer en esta area?, De que forma?

Espero sus respuestas, gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 14, 2011)

Para estar màs seguro, porque no te asesoras en donde dictan la carrera, ves el plan de estudio y consultas el alcance del titulo habilitante, te podemos decir muchas cosas, pero no depende de lo que digamos si no del enfoque que le de la casa de estudios a la carrera


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 14, 2011)

ninguna carrera tiene un enfoque... nosotros somos los que decidimos que hacer con los conocimientos que nos dan... 

Igual aunque existiera una "Ingenieria en Energias Alternativas" nosotros seriamos los que al final decidimos en que aplicar los conocimientos... y si ejercemos en esa area o no... 

Tu estudia lo que quieras... y simplemente aplicalo del modo que mas te agrade.. asi la carrera no se te hara pesada...


----------

